# Back to reality



## bigricky (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi, just want to let you know that I am back to reality. It was not easy for the last 8 weeks but I am feeling much better and life is so wonderful now 

1. Excercise everyday ( I joined the gym and did a lot of weight training and RPM aka Studio Cycling. Push yourself to the limit. I am also doing Thai boxing 2 times a week.

2. Eat healthy food such as Fish and a lot of Veges especially leafy veges to get as much Omega3 and Folate. I also combine Omega3 tablets and Flaxeed oil and a good source of Multi Vitamins. I have also started to take some Branch Chain Amino Acids sisnce I am doing weight training and found that I am getting really good deep sleeps which we all know how important that is.

3. L-Carnitine in high doses is also great for the brain. I take injectable L-Carnitine and I feel great with a lot of energy when I wake up. I am losing a lot of weight too and I am looking really good. I am actually feeling good about myslef physically and mentally so guys just do it the hard way and it does go away.

4. Enjoy life and go out with friends and family dont stay at home hoping for that miracle cure. Also I have found that staying too much in front of the computer is not so good for DR/DP, thats my personally point of view.

GOOD LUCK, TRAIN HARD, IT GETS BETTER


----------



## JossStick (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you for the good advice. Congratulations for fighting the monster. Keep it up x


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

"BACK TO LIFE BACK TO REALITY" By Soul II Soul

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/wm ... 46-4287341


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

MrMortgage said:


> "BACK TO LIFE BACK TO REALITY" By Soul II Soul
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/wm ... 46-4287341


 :lol: :lol: :lol: you WOULD like that song!


----------



## bigricky (Oct 23, 2005)

I actually would like to let you know that I am not using the basic L-Carnitine. Make sure it is Acetyl L-Carnitine.
Dont forget to excercise as much as possible and good luck guys.


----------

